# Huffing Columbian



## Thongy (Jul 23, 2009)

So, I've had my columbian for about four weeks now, and for the past week he started huffing a bit, he's doing it more recently now. I have no clue if this is normal and googled it didn't really find much results. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

- Thongy


----------



## skippy (Jul 23, 2009)

sounds normal to me :mrgreen: when i had my 2 they would huff at me on occasion when they weren't in the mood to be fuddled with. come to think of it... my argentine boy does the same thing


----------



## Anthony (Jul 23, 2009)

i saw a columbian at the pet store today he looked like he didnt want to be bothered at all and looked mean lol


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 23, 2009)

i had a columbian that would do that but then i started to put a shirt in his cage. but i found out the more you feed it and keep it full it tamed down pretty good and i was able to do anything with mine


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 24, 2009)

My extreme giant juvenile does not tail whip or open his mouth, but it seems huffing is a very normal thing with these lizards.

After feeding mine, I let him roam on the bed, he loves to explore! During his explorations, I often see and hear him "huff" if he doesn't like something, it could be the wall or the blanket or the edge of the bed or a sudden movement from me. Its just a little huff, almost a half huff really, but a huff nonetheless, and then its done and over with like nothing happened.

He usually does this as he is moving, not as if he's cornered and showing aggression, just a little "hey, don't know if I like that" and its forgotten.


...Jefroka


----------

